

Tell HN: Sharing sakura, js datetime parser and calendar lib - alexk
http://wiki.github.com/klizhentas/Sakura/

======
alexk
Hi all, some time ago I've spent some time on building JavaScript date
formatter, parser and an extensible and flexible calendar widget, now I'm
sharing it in hope that it can be useful for someone.

